# 8 bit creator



## Rowan (Aug 20, 2008)

anyone got a sprite/8 bit creator (basically a program that is specially made for it)


----------



## pasc (Aug 20, 2008)

there is a program called uapaint for the DS... why not try it ? It got a crapload of features, and seems awesome. Supports sprites from 1x1 to 256 x 192 pixels.


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 20, 2008)

why not just learn pixel art? 8-bit stuff is easy, 16x16 resolution (i think), and only use 4 colours (including background).


----------



## strata8 (Aug 21, 2008)

PAINT™ IS THE ANSWER!










...just kidding


----------



## Gore (Aug 21, 2008)

8bit = 256 different colors.


----------



## PandaDS (Aug 23, 2008)

I use MS paint and it works for me.  If you want to see what i made go to www.pandagames.org/emetmon  I didn't make the turtle that was one of my friends.  All of them were on paint.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 24, 2008)

Try PaintBlackDS!
I used it ands its good! (only 2 colors thoguh...)


----------

